# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Seks nakon poroda

## spooky

Iako mi je termin za nekih 3 tj. i nešto sitno, jako me zanima kad ste prvi put imale odnose nakon poroda. :D   :Embarassed:   :D

----------


## Mamita

nakon 8 mjeseci ali možeš i ovo pogledati:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...?p=29956#29956

no u svakom slučaju ne uzrujavaj se

----------


## Ines

nekih 3 tjedna iza poroda

----------


## MalaSirena

negdje 6-7 tjedana nakon poroda

----------

Za oko dva mjeseca,ipak je najbolje pričekati i uputno obaviti prije kontrolni pregled kod ginekologa.

----------


## ninochka

6 tjedana

----------


## Lutonjica

da citiram s jednog drugog topika: seks? šta je to seks? jel se to jede, pije???

----------


## Oriana

hmhm, nakon prve menstruacije, dakle kad je Luka navršio cca 5 mj.  :wink: 
I bilo mi je grozno   :Sad:   Odlučili smo još pričekati neko vrijeme. Pa me uhvatila panika jer nakon prve nikako da dođe druga menstr. Poslala sam upit na cybermed mogu li biti trudna, taman kad je stigo odgovor dobila ja i mengu   :Laughing:  
To vjerojatno ovisi o puno faktora, ja sam 3 mj. (kao i MM) bila kronično neispavana, stezali su me šavovi i tak se sve nakupilo. Nakon nekog vremena sve to ide po starom  8)

----------


## Fortuna

nakon 6 tjedana  :wink:

----------


## kristina

Nakon 2 meseca!

----------


## Poslid

Nakon 3 tjedna, ali ja nisam rodila vaginalno, pa je to ipak drugačije.  :Smile:   Nekom je to rano, nekom nije.
Možeš početi kad se osjećas spremnom, a ne kad misliš da bi trebala.
Moram spomenuti da mi je taj prvi sex nakon poroda bio posebno uzbuđujući 8)  (vajda zbog duže apstinencije), ali nije kod svakog tako.
Jedino što je meni bila grozna popratna pojava - čim se malo jače uzbudiš curi ti mlijeko.  :Laughing:

----------


## juju

nakon cca 4 tjedana. iako sam rodila vaginalno i imala 5 šavova.
i super je bilo. 
ko da nam je prvi put.
a bebač je bio kooperativan, cijelo vrijeme je spavao.

----------


## Red Irena

Nakon 2 mj. smo počeli, ali je prošlo još neko vrijeme dok se nismo ufurali jer me jako boljelo. 
Kad je sve krenulo kako treba moram priznati da je bilo bolje nego prije trudnoće. 
Ne znam kako vi druge, ali ja imam neki drugačiji osjećaj nakon poroda. Naravno puno bolji.  :Laughing:

----------


## luciana

Nakon točno mjesec dana i bilo mi je kao i prije poroda, možda jer nisam imala epiziotomiju, malo sam sama pukla, neka dva-tri šava.

----------


## sandraf

Nakon 2,5 mjeseca i nije bilo ugodno. Bila sam suha, "stisnuta", ubijedjena da su me previse zasili, curilo mi je mlijeko....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dalmatinka

Prvi put nakon 2 tjedna  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
drugi put nakon 6 tjedana :D

----------


## MMarina

Potpisujem Juju.

Mi smo nakon 5 tjedana, meni nikad bolje, MM je bio malo preplasen. No, sada vec mi nije tako dobro. Iako imam samo 3 sava, tek su sada otvrdnuli i osjecaj je jako cudan. MM mozda ima pravo: "treba malo cesce, jer sto duze ne koristis, kasnije je sve teze".

----------


## Katrin

Mi smo prvi put nakon 3 tjedna,bilo je napeto,vrlo pažljivo,dugo smo apstinirali,pa je i uz bol bilo ko u početku,ali nakon toga opet apstinencija jer uz troje djece to je skoro neizvedivo,već nas hvata nervoza,jer nikako da uhvatimo vrijeme samo za sebe,a i kad uspijemo ja sam na iglama jer stalno očekujem da nas prekinu,a nema mi gore stvari od toga....  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## M&T

Nakon dva mjeseca.... I ne sjećam se kako je bilo jer me bilo užasno strah da ne popucam i da se ne vratim u bolnicu na novo šivanje i to radi seksa  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## kloklo

Nakon dva mjeseca i boljelo me jako...imala sam osjećaj da sam dva broja premala  :Rolling Eyes:  i da će mi sve popucati...

Ali, sad nakon 5 mjeseci sve je bolje i bolje, iako još uvijek na početku moramo pažljivo, ali kad se razlaufa  :Laughing:   onda je suuuuuper, bolje nego ikad prije trudnoće  8)  :wink:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

mi smo cekali babinje, i tocno 40. dan smo se posexali   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## ninochka

mi smo dan-dva prije i onda sam nakon 6 tjedana išla kod gin. da bi mi rekla evo VEĆ možete preksutra (kao na 42.dan)   :Rolling Eyes:   da sam znala čekala bi jer onaj prvi put je bio  :shock:

----------


## margita

mi smo negdje 3 mjeseca nakon poroda....meni je dosla zelja,ali bila sam u panici...jos me malo peckali savovi...bila sam ukocena...bolilo me i kao da je pica bila uza nego ikad prije  :shock: ....sise nije smio ni taknuti...jednom rjecju zakljucili smo da mozemo polakse dok se ja ne opustim ....poslije mjesec dva bilo je vec bolje... :D

----------


## vesnare

Cure podižem ovu temu da ne pišem novu.
Kod mene neki čudan problem. Naime, nema problema s hormonima, uzbuđenošću, šavovima...
Kod mene je problem što me boli mjehur.
Oprostite na opisu, ali ga mogu napipati prstom iz rodnice - hoću reći, kao da je djelomice zablokirao ulaz.
Mi smo probali nakon 50 dana od poroda i nije išlo. Od tada ni p od probe, odnosno ni s od sexa.
Je li se to spustio mjehur :? 
Ima li spasa?
Ima li još netko ovakav problem?
Pomažu li tu uopće kegelove vježbe?
Nisam ih mogla dugo raditi, jer nisam mogla apsolutno nikako stisnuti donje mišiće gotovo 2 mj. Sad bih mogla, ali ima li to efekta?

----------


## andrea

spustila ti se maternica; radi kegelove vježbe, pij vitamin C i otiđi kod ginekologa.  :Smile:

----------


## koka

Mi smo jednom nakon 4 mjeseca i bilo mi je užasno.Ništa nisam osjećala kao da sam tri broja preširoka.Grozno!MM već puca po šavovima,napetost raste,a ja se ne mogu opustiti i predati.

----------


## Romina

ja više nemam pojma kaj je vođenje ljubavi  :Crying or Very sad:  imala sam rizičnu trudnoću i nismo uopće spavali niti ništa,a sad mi je bed jel se panično bojim trudnoće.Žao mi je mm jel ovo je više nego dugo a ja se osjećam užas

----------


## loonalee

> ja više nemam pojma kaj je vođenje ljubavi  imala sam rizičnu trudnoću i nismo uopće spavali niti ništa,a sad mi je bed jel se panično bojim trudnoće.Žao mi je mm jel ovo je više nego dugo a ja se osjećam užas


Jooj Romina znam kako ti je..i ja imala rizičnu trudnoću....

Sada, dva i pol mjeseca od poroda još uvijek ne ide. Užasno me boli i kao da je unutra "nekaj kaj smeta"...Imam osjećaj kao da više nikada neću moći... :/

----------


## Romina

:Crying or Very sad:  sve je ok dok nam muževi ne počnu pisati o tome na forumu  :Grin:

----------


## katajina

Ja imam osjećaj da sam preuska!!! Osim toga MM je rekao da sam ga nažuljala zadnji put! Najveći problem je što nemam želje!

----------


## Romina

katajina između ostalog nemam ni ja želje  :Crying or Very sad:   jel samo mislim na bebicu ,a da ne pričam da cice nedam niti pogledati

----------


## lali

ajme,ja jedva čekam,a MM tek!!!a tek je dva tjedna prošlo od poroda!i tko zna koliko ću još krvariti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Romina

I ja sam jedva čekala i pričala o tome ali kad je trebalo doći do toga želja je bila kao rukom odnešena  :Sad:

----------


## šefika

Meni je prvi put nakon babinja bilo super! :D No sada ni ne pomišljam na to.Užasavam se same pomisli.Sad idem na ecg granulacije u utorak.Pa nakon toga nadam se da će sve krenut svojim tokom.Možda mi se upali sviječica da ona stvar ne grize.A o ponovnoj trudnoći da i ne pričam.   

STRAH,STRAH I S T R A H !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mostarka

Ja sam bila spremna odmah 2tjd. nakon poroda a kazu da je red cekati mjesec dana.

----------


## Mirta30

"...Tko je taj Pokemon?..."

----------


## Mostarka

> "...Tko je taj Pokemon?..."


?????

----------


## katajina

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "...Tko je taj Pokemon?..."
> 
> 
> ?????


Što je to sex?

----------


## Mirta30

> Mostarka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> ...


Bravao katajina
 :D  :D

----------


## dolega

curke,ak vam se ne seksa nakon prvog poroda,kaj će tek biti nakon drugog,trećeg  :Laughing:  
šalim se.

mi smo 3 tj.poslije svakog poroda.prvih par puta nije bilo baš sjajno,a kasnije super.

----------


## Noa

Nakon prvog pregleda odnosno, nakon 2 mjeseca probala i -katastrofa,   :Sad:  još nekoliko pokušaja nakon toga i sad nakon 7 mjseci me manje boli ali kažem- užas, kad MM spomene S od Sexa dođe mi loše  :Crying or Very sad:  . Bolilo me užasno odmah pomislim na epiziotomiju.....još uvjek hvatam zalet evo baš i mislim kako bi trebala malo udovoljiti MM jer nismo spavali godinu dana, nakon IVF-a , pa rizične trudnoće i poroda, nije ni njemu lako... 8) E da mi je netko prije kazao da neću htjeti  :Rolling Eyes:  ne bih mu vjerovala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mirta30

Stvoriti pogodnu situaciju je nemoguće. Očito će to biti kada potrefi da sam odjednom otuširana, sita, naspavana i da Vid spava i da je MM doma   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lali

> Stvoriti pogodnu situaciju je nemoguće. Očito će to biti kada potrefi da sam odjednom otuširana, sita, naspavana i da Vid spava i da je MM doma



Toga se i ja bojim!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zečica

Ja isto imama problema sa suhoćom rodnice i boli me. Čini se da me boli baš zbog suhoće. Pa me zanima žene znate li gdje mogu nabaviti neki lubrikant koji neće naštetiti prirodnoj flori u rodnici i kako se to zove! Sram me što ne znam  :Embarassed:

----------

Zecice, vidi:
Jedan od najboljih topica na Forumu ikad

----------


## Zečica

E Dille topic je fakat zakon!
Nasmijala sam se do suza!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Sutra odmah hitam u DM po čajevac i s nestrpljenjem iščekujem efekte!  :Razz:

----------


## snorki

Nesto VAM ova tema zastopala  :Laughing:

----------


## katajina

Sinoćnji izvještaj: operacija sex uspješno obavljena u dnevnom boravku! I nije bilo loše! Juhuuuuuu! MM kaže da nam sve bolje ide. Sa suhoćom nikad nije bilo problema, samo sa uskoćom nakon epi! I nismo se mogli sjetiti kad smo zadnji put pokušali! Ima nade, cure, za sve nas!

----------


## Romina

katajina  :D ja mislim da će moj izvještaj još malo čekati

----------


## Mirta30

Izvještaj od prije nekoliko dana: Boleeee kukovi!!!!!

----------


## Zečica

Moj izvještaj više nego povoljan: nakon nekoliko pokušaja i borbe sa suhoćom, uskoćom i ostalim oćama napokon smo uspješno izvršili misiju, i to bez uporabe ikakvih lubrikanata :D 
Mjesto akcije: naš krevet, a Grga u kinderbetu u istoj sobi u blaženom snu.  :Embarassed:  
Kako je kod vas, da li se seksate u istoj sobi gdje dijete spava ili kao katajina bježite u dnevni boravak?

----------


## Mirta30

"Daleko" je dnevni boravak. Dok bi došli do njega, već bi nas nešto omelo. Kada se stvori prilika nema smisla odgađati.
Jadno dijete, valjda neće imati traume.

----------


## momze

ma nece biti nikakvih trauma... evo i ja se sva sretna mogu "pohvaliti" - bilo nam je super a malac je bio u istom krevetu. osjecaj super, nikakve suhoce, sve je bilo za 5.  8) 

e da, mi smo sacekali da prodju  4 tjedna nakon poroda iako je MM insistirao da sacekamo da prodje famoznih 40 dana, no nije se dugo opirao i brzo sam ga ubijedila...   :Razz:

----------


## Arijana

Ja sam isto "bježala" iz sobe, ali ne zbog trauma bebe, nego zato što je meni to bilo nekako.. ne znam, nisam mogla!

----------


## Mirta30

Ja se nisam usudila pogledati prema njemu. Mislim da bi se stisnula  i da bi nas nožem odvajali.  :Embarassed:

----------


## katajina

Podižem temu cure da se pohvalim! Tri dana za redom! Da, da, dobro ste pročitale! U sobi, na bračnom krevetu, s bebicom u istoj prostoriji!

----------


## spooky

> Podižem temu cure da se pohvalim! Tri dana za redom! Da, da, dobro ste pročitale! U sobi, na bračnom krevetu, s bebicom u istoj prostoriji!


Joj blago vama :D  
Ja jedva čekam da prođu porod i  sve postporođajne muke pa da se prisjetim kak to izgleda.  :Laughing:

----------


## jadro

:Laughing:  

a ja  jos ne razmisljam o tome, iako je bio carski, pa bi mozda mogli prije, ali s obzirom na apstinenciju od pocetka godine (IVF, pa dr. rekao ne, pa mene bilo strah iako nije bilo razloga, pa 8 tjedana bolnice, pa sad krvarenje, pa svekrva u kuci   :Grin:  ...) jos cemo malo cekati

----------


## schlatkica

Mi smo silom prilika čekali 7 tjedana, ali nije bilo nikakvih problema.
Sad...ja sam preumorna ili on je preumoran...
Ali nada nam leži u vikendima...  :Smile:

----------


## ra

probali nakon 3 tjedna (želja ogromna splasnula od još veće boli), pa nakon 5 tjedana - nema napretka. like a virgin! i opet prokrvarila (malo). e sad, nemam pojma šta je na stvari, morat ću prije novog pokušaja kod ginekologa...  :Sad:

----------


## ninet

Neces morati. Sljedeci put probaj s lubrikantom. Jel dojis?

----------


## ra

dojim.  :? 
a frka me opet... mm pun razumijevanja, ali mislim da mu više i nije svejedno. nije ni meni, htjela bih, a opet...

----------


## ninet

Polako. Onih 40 dana nisu samo bapska prica. Rodnica je suha usljed dojenja, zato koristi lubrikant.

----------


## tanjaa

mene strah, uopce ne znam kako cu to. blokada. u glavi.

----------


## ninet

Relax...Nece muz nigdje pobjeci. (a necu sad otkrivat toplu vodu i pricati o njeznostima bez penetracije)

----------


## ivonna

Nakon 5-6 tjedana. Nije bilo problema. Samo se pazite da vam se ne dogodi sto i meni   :Razz:

----------


## Darijae

napokon i ja dočekah.. :D  blokada je bila u glavi prvi tren je malo zabolilo ali čim sam se uspila opustiti sve super  :Embarassed:

----------


## Frida

Konačno, nakon nekoliko mjeseci apstinencije zbog najraznoraznijih razloga i 55 dana nakon poroda: WE DID IT!!! Nije da nismo mogli ranije obzirom da nisam imala epi i krvarila tri tjedna ali nekako smo bili 100% okupirani s bebom (nije da sada nismo), eto nekako se poklopilo: snijeg, romantičan ugođaj ... 
Da je drugačije nego prije je, meni je bilo bolje! Možda je dugotrajna apstinencije ipak učinila svoje   :Laughing:

----------


## haribo

Mi smo nakon 6 tjedana, mozda bi i prije al bilo me strah.

----------


## Školjkica

mi smo jednom probali ali nije islo, mene je bolilo, iako nije bilo suhoce, cure koji su dobri lubrikanti i gdje ih kupiti (jos mi to nije trebalo pa sam neznalica) Sad se i ja nadam ponovnom pokusaju jer nismo bili zajedno jedno 2 tjedna, pa se brusim. A beba je naravno u istoj sobi. 
Da li ta bol nes znaci? Rezali su me ali sam se jako brzo oporavila, vec nakon 7 dana sam "plesala"ko velika, nis me nije bolilo.

----------


## ra

mene nisu ni rezali, ali ne ide! bolilo toliko da sam odmah izgubila svaku želju za bilo čim. i opet prokrvarila, 2,5 mjeseca nakon poroda!!! probali tri puta, svaki put sukrvica nakon toga!!! očajni smo oboje, mm već dugo, a ja odnedavno  :Sad: (((((
školjkice - lubrikant - dm, teatree gel (dio gdje stoje stvari za intimnu njegu)

----------


## Kejt

e da, što s  tom suhoćom rodnice ? nama (dobro, meni  :Wink:  je to već postao veliki problem; mislila sam da će proći, ali ništa ... 
i inače, nije mi nešto do sexa; ne toliko zbog umora, nego jednostavno mi nije do toga ... bezveze, znam, al kad nije  :Wink: 
negdje sam pročitala da je suhoća rodnice povezana s dojenjem  :? 
nije istina, je l da ?

----------


## Školjkica

to za suhoću i dojenje sam i ja cula
ra-puno hvala, idem cesto u dm pa cu bacit oko

----------


## cekana

e cure moje, a ja ne mogu dočekati  8) još sam puna konaca iznutra i nije mi jasno zašto tim initarnjima treba tako dugo da poispadaju kad se vanjskih riješiš za desetak dana. Danas nam je tri tjedna, ne krvarim više, već smo sva maženja iskušali, a ono pravoooo...  8) 
Ali me frka zbog kontracepcije, ipak je ovo treći bebač, nebi bilo dobro da se sad zalomi  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: a mrzim kondomeee! 
Kako se vi dojilje snalazite? (uh, koje pitanje :srammm)

----------


## spooky

> e cure moje, a ja ne mogu dočekati  8) još sam puna konaca iznutra i nije mi jasno zašto tim initarnjima treba tako dugo da poispadaju kad se vanjskih riješiš za desetak dana. Danas nam je tri tjedna, ne krvarim više, već smo sva maženja iskušali, a ono pravoooo...  8) 
> Ali me frka zbog kontracepcije, ipak je ovo treći bebač, nebi bilo dobro da se sad zalomi  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: a mrzim kondomeee! 
> Kako se vi dojilje snalazite? (uh, koje pitanje :srammm)


Uh, već vidim sebe u istoj situaciji za par tjedana...

----------


## Arijana

Cekana, 3 tjedna i ne krvariš ni malo?
Ja sam 6 tjedana i 3 dana i još uvijek se na ulošku nađe po koja kap, tako da dok god sam u "pelenama" ništa od sexa  :Sad:

----------


## Kejt

i meni je krvarenej trajalo šest tjedana i koj dan više, ne sjećam se sad točno
nego, što s tim lubrikantima - je li to neka 'opaka' kemija ? malo mi je to nekak nedrago, ako postoji nešto prirodno, radije bih probala s tim ?

----------


## cekana

odavno prestala krvariti   :Razz:  još je prošli tjedan znalo koji put bljućnuti, ali sad više ništ, čak ni iscjetka nema, samo konci   :Laughing:  
a moje pitanjce o kontracepciji? Hoće netko podijeliti tajnu svoju...

----------


## stray_cat

> Ja isto imama problema sa suhoćom rodnice i boli me. Čini se da me boli baš zbog suhoće. Pa me zanima žene znate li gdje mogu nabaviti neki lubrikant koji neće naštetiti prirodnoj flori u rodnici i kako se to zove! Sram me što ne znam


meni je najbolji gel na vodenoj bazi KY od johnsona. pretpostavljam da ih i u hr ima u ducanima tipa DM

----------


## apricot

evo vam ovaj link - ako i ne pomogne, dobro ćete se nasmijati (a i to je dobar afrodizijak):

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ight=%E8ajevac

----------


## odra

Ja sam bila spremna nekako otprilike nešto pred dva mjeseca nakon poroda, jedino što želje baš nekako nema... sad smo tek počeli probavati, ali mi idemo s dugim uvodima... bebać se jako često budi, u smislu da se javlja pa dekoncentrira  :Grin:  , a malo mi je nezgodno ako je u istoj sobi. moramo riješiti razne kočnice u glavi pa će valjda ići lakše...

----------


## odra

E, da,i mene zanima ovaj dio o kontracepciji. Smiješno, liječili smo se od neplodnosti, a sad se bojim nove trudnoće prerano... stvarno se glupo osjećam, ali moglo bi se desiti, budući da nije kod nas bilo nekog pravog uzroka, ili ga, bolje rečeno, nisu našli... Nikakve pilule kod nas ne dolaze u obzir (pa i dojim, uostalom)

----------


## Arijana

> Ali me frka zbog kontracepcije, ipak je ovo treći bebač, nebi bilo dobro da se sad zalomi  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: a mrzim kondomeee! 
> Kako se vi dojilje snalazite? (uh, koje pitanje :srammm)


Pa recimo... coitus interuptus, spirala, dijafragma, računanje plodnih i neplodnih dana...
Ali zašto mrziš kondome, pa ima ih svakavih, od onih rebrastih  :Wink:  pa do onih super tankih koje i ne osjetiš.
Brrr, sva sam se naježila kad sam spomenula rebraste, a imala sam epiziotomiju  :shock: .

----------


## cekana

Da ti kažem zašto mrzim kondome   :Embarassed:  pa ono, tek se zaletimo pa onda, čekaj draga sad malo da se ja obučem   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink:  
Na spiralu MM ne pristaje (njemu je to kao abortus  :/ ) a ovo ostalo mi je uhh, vrlo nesigurno... Da se ponovim... sad poslije trećeg bebača...
Komplicirana duša, ha? 
Šmrc...

----------


## Romina

cekana i moj mm ima isto mišljenje o spirali :/

----------


## Romina

umjesto mm napišem moj mm  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninaXY

Pa spirala JE abortivna. Ona onemogućava implantaciju OPLOĐENE jajne stanice. I meni je to abortus, što god netko mislio o tome  :/ .
A uz malo vježbe, prezervativ se može prilično brzo staviti jednom rukom u mraku   :Wink:

----------


## Romina

zavisi tko stavlja  :Grin:

----------


## Kejt

slažem se za spiralu, ne bi' ju ni ja, makar je i to bila jedna od opcija koju mi je dr. nabrojila, ne i preporučila
pilule isto ne bih; dr. rekla da, kao, ne utječu na  bebu nego 'samo' smanje količinu mlijeka i skrate dojenje ... nemam komentara, inače je ok dr.
ostaju kondomi i, lijepo reče nina xy, može se to brzo, jednom rukom i u mraku - nama je to i prije bila jedina kontracepcija pa smo stvarno uvježbani  :Wink: 
e da, dr. mi je spomenula i nekakvu kod nas relativno novu 'stvar' - zove se Depo Provera, to su nekakve ampule koje se mogu kupit u ljekarni (u Zg navodno samo onoj biljnoj na Harmici), donese se i sestra da injekciju u guzu i na miru si tri mjeseca - ja smotana nisam ni pitala na kojem to principu radi ... znam samo da je dr. rekla da se žene često odlučuju na to dok doje jer kao nema nikakvih loših učinaka na mlijeko / bebu
e sad, zna li tko što više o tome ? nekako sam svejedno nepovjerljiva 
razmišljam o tome, eventualno, kad više ne budem dojila, čisto jednostavno je, a ako stvarno nije neka opaka kemija ...
odužih

----------


## Arijana

> Da ti kažem zašto mrzim kondome   pa ono, tek se zaletimo pa onda, čekaj draga sad malo da se ja obučem


Cekana, oduševila si me   :Laughing:  
Pa zar pored dvoje djece i jednom bebom uopće može biti spontanosti, ja sam mislila da je to više "dragi, od 22,00 do 22,08 sam slobodna pa.."

Šala, ali ako nisi alergična na kondome, treba mu samo malo prakse ili tebi  :Wink:

----------


## Darijae

I mi koristimo kondome....nakon prvih par puta bolova sad je sve bolje i bolje ćim se mašina razradi lakše je   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a iako dojim ne tribaju mi lubrikanti mozda prvih dva tri puta...a i dosta je toga u glavi triba se opustit a ne krenit pa mislit ajme oce li se beba probudit ajme oce li bolit..

----------


## cekana

Ma ide mi na živce svejedno u mraku ili na svjetlu, ja to ne volim od početka, da ima kak bi trebalo, pa se mi "obučemo" tek pred finale (što i nije baš sigurno) onda kad ga želim do ludila, on mora po kabanicu   :Laughing:   8) eto, iskrena ja, šta da radim...
A mirena, cure? Jest da je skupa, ali ja se kao tješim pošto je hormonska da nije abortivna, više kao pilule (iako neki i za njih isto pišu :/ )

----------


## cekana

I da... kako nema spontanosti s troje djece?! Opustiš se s vremenom, osobito ako su ti prvih dvoje bili u spavaćuj više godina. Ma naučiš se i kad ti je bebač s tobom u krevetu (da je perverzno, je) klinac gleda crtić, a mi ispod jorgana "ručni rad"  8) Nemreš uvijek čekati tih 22h   :Saint:

----------


## snorki

:Laughing:  


Ko ono spomenu plodne-neplodne dane ? Niposto!!! Vidite meni drugog potpisa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kejt

nije valjda, snorki   :Laughing:  
OT - e, a što mislite, koji je neki ok razmak između djece, i za mamu i za djecu ?

----------


## cekana

Vidiš moje razmake- 4 godine, to je za mamu (bar meni) supić! Ranije nisam bila spremna, a da smo još čekali vjerojatno mi se nebi dalo.
A za klince, tako, tako, njima je uvijek bolji manji razmak, ali moji se lijepo igraju

----------


## ra

mi bismo što manji razmak... ja bih već sutra.... jednu curicu.... ali, kako? mislim, znam kako se rade djeca, ali sad je to SF   :Sad:

----------


## Romina

i ja bih jednu curicu ali se bojim drugih stvari koje mi usput koče ljubavni život :/

----------


## Kejt

a meni se dečko mota po glavi, zato i pitam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Frida

Ja dojim i uopće nemam problema na suhoćom! Možda to ipak nema veze jedno s drugim? Što se kontracepcije tiče mi ćemo korisiti kondome (imamo prakse   :Grin:  ) naime moj dok kaže da nikakve tablete ne dolaze u obzir dok dojim, spiralu je odmah isključio, a ni ja to nebi tako da ćemo se prisjećati mladih dana   :Laughing: ! Iskusne mame: koliko vam je trebalo da se opustite? Mislim da "to" radite u sobi u kojoj je beba? Mi smo uredno u drugoj prostoriji, srećom malena je divna, još nas ni jednom nije omela.

----------


## Lutonjica

frida, kaj da ti velim, divim vam se kaj se već seksate   :Laughing:   meni je trebalo užasno užasno dugo, tako da se nikad nismo poseksali u sobi u kojoj je beba, jer kad smo se počeli seksati, zara mi je već bila prevelika da to radim u njenoj blizini...
ali, kad bolje razmislim, mislim da se nikad ne bih poseksala u sobi u kojoj je beba, kao ni recimo u sobi u kojoj su pas ili mačka (meni su čak smetale i zebe koje sam imala u studentskim danima u sobi   :Grin:  )... meni je to isto kao da je još neka odrasla osoba s nama u prostoriji, totalno mi je glupo.

----------


## Frida

> ... meni je to isto kao da je još neka odrasla osoba s nama u prostoriji, totalno mi je glupo.


I mi imamo takav osjećaj! Iako je malena super (spava k'o top) mislim da se nebi mogla opustiti!

----------


## Kejt

meni je to bio 'čudan' osjećaj ali više nije, navikneš
jedino što se ponekad teško othrvati porivu za 'blic provjerom' je li sunčica ok, ono malo baciš oko i to   :Rolling Eyes:  
nego, naglo nam se seksualni život 'povratio', neki switch u glavi mi je jednostavno kliknuo i to je bilo to, skoro smo ko stari, a još prije dva dana ...
i mogu vam reći, još mi je bolje    :Laughing:  
odužih, opet ...

----------


## Frida

Mislim da se i kod mene desio taj "klik". Kako inače objasniti promjenu preko noći?   :Laughing:

----------


## Nitica

> meni je to bio 'čudan' osjećaj ali više nije, navikneš
> jedino što se ponekad teško othrvati porivu za 'blic provjerom' je li sunčica ok, ono malo baciš oko i to


Potpisujem Kejt. Navikneš se na bebu u sobi, a kasnije i na to da više ne bacaš pogled prema njoj  :Wink: 

Moram se pohvaliti i meni bolje nego prije trudnoće.

----------


## spooky

> Moram se pohvaliti i meni bolje nego prije trudnoće.


Ah, sjećam se toga poslije prve trudnoće, a nadam se da ću se uskoro prisjetiti kakav je to feeling... samo nisam sigurna kak će to izgledati tj. kad će biti vremena za to???

----------


## alisaskvo

kod mene je problem bio u glavi.nikako nisam mogla zamisliti da me itko dira dolje.popila čašicu vina opustila se i bilo je odlično.3 mjeseca nakon carskog  :Wink:

----------


## irenask

:Love:  danas!!!!!  :Love:  
nakon skoro  3mj, bio je i neuspjeli pokušaj prije 10 dana ali se Karlo pobudio usred čina
neznam tko se više ceri od nas dvoje  :D

----------


## cekana

Podižem!!!

Da se pohvalimo   :Embarassed:  nama bolje nego prije! Jedva smo izdržali 6 tjedana :shock: srećom ja malo zaglavila u bolnici s bebačom, pa nismo bili u napasti. Nego, čini mi se da se ti konci unutarnji još nisu rastopili. 

Ima li tko iskustva sa unutarnjim šavovima? Dajte cure priču! Ja mislila da konci ispadaju kao vanjski, kad ono ništ, poslije mi objasniše da su to konci kao za carski (iznutra) i da ne ispadaju   :Sad:

----------


## ivancica

> ali, kad bolje razmislim, mislim da se nikad ne bih poseksala u sobi u kojoj je beba, kao ni recimo u sobi u kojoj su pas ili mačka (meni su čak smetale i zebe koje sam imala u studentskim danima u sobi   )... meni je to isto kao da je još neka odrasla osoba s nama u prostoriji, totalno mi je glupo.


Joj, i mei je to uvijek bilo koma. Pas pilji u nas i na kraju ga istjeram van jer sam imala osjećaj kao da je još neko ljudsko biće s nama u sobi.


Cekana, konci od unutarnjih šavova se raspadnu. Barem su meni.

----------


## ra

nakon 4 mjeseca i par bezuspješnih pokušaja, opet sam prokrvarila. tj. neka sukrvica. eto. idem ginekologu. dosta mi je više!!!

----------


## india

koliko vidim, ima dosta vas s porukom: seks je bolji nego prije ( :D ) no u isto vrijeme, čitam da je jedan od "simptoma" dojenja suha rodnica - kakva su vam iskustva glede "suhoće"??

----------


## spooky

> koliko vidim, ima dosta vas s porukom: seks je bolji nego prije ( :D ) no u isto vrijeme, čitam da je jedan od "simptoma" dojenja suha rodnica - kakva su vam iskustva glede "suhoće"??


Nakon prvog poroda i unatoč dojenju ništa nije bilo suho, a sada nakon drugog ćemo vidjeti ( nadam se što prije ). 8)

----------


## Dada

sinoć neki pokušaj seksa, mada sam sa starijim sinom čekala dva mjeseca, sinoć se zalomilo, ustvari, i nije, .... ma komplicirano, neugodno mi je...

što ja zapravo hoću ? Zanima me, koliko je trebalo da "dolje" bude sve kao prije ? Poslije karla mi je čak bilo i bolje, u vezi seksa, ali se sve bilo "usko", kao i prije poroda, a sad baš i nije, 

zanima me da li sam trebala čekati još nekoliko tjedana da se to sve skupi. Bojim se da ću stalno ostati ovako "široka". Karlo je bio veća beba, i teži porod. Tješim se da je to jer smo se pokušali potrošiti 5 tjedana nakon poroda, a ne 8 kao prošli put?

jutros sam vidjela malo sukrvice, još nisam prestala u potpunosti lohijati, mada nosim samo dnevni uložak, i nekad je potpuno čist. Možda sam trebala još čekati.

----------


## nova trudnica

mi smo se "družili" 5,5 tjedana nakon poroda jer do tada mi je trajalo krvarenje....a što se tiče suhoće rodnice tu pomaže lubrikant, mi koristili onaj od TeaTree ....ima ga kupiti u DM-u,ali tamo košta 50 kuna....a u drogerijama od Biofarma košta 37 kuna  :Wink:  
Biofarmove drogerije ima u Ozaljskoj na potezu između Nehajske i Trešnjevačkog i u Petrinjskoj između DM-a i Lusha.....to su dvije drogerije za koje ja znam,a vjerojatno ih ima i još drugdje....
Uživajte!  :Laughing:

----------


## vrabac

> Pas pilji u nas i na kraju ga istjeram van jer sam imala osjećaj kao da je još neko ljudsko biće s nama u sobi.


  :Laughing: 

Nama je pas znao skočiti na krevet i mahao repom, skužio valjda  da se tu nešto veselo događa pa se i on veselio... tako je siromašak završio u hodniku.

----------


## šefika

Stupid pitanje!
Imate li ponekad osjećaj da niste poželjne svom mužu više??
Mene pere taj osjećaj u zadnje vrijeme.MM kaže da umišljam gluposti!
I sama nisam primjetila promjene u njegovu ponašanju prema meni no ipak imam osječaj kako sam nepoželjna!Ne znam zašto?!
Stvarno on nije izgubio interes za mene no ja kao da nisam u svom tijelu.Trenutne dimenzije su mi 95/65/90.No ja si stalno tuvim u glavu da nisam više ženstvena!
Kao da me sram što imam par strija ili nešto takvo!
Nemam pojma kaj mi se događa ili je to možda nekakva zakašnjela reakcija na porod tj. na majčistvo?
Postala sam jako ljubomorna.no njemu to naravno skrivam jer ne želim da misli da sam bolesno ljubomorna!
Izgubila sam volju za sexom i sve mi to ide na živce!
Please pomozite mi jer bih zbilja željela unijeti malo života u brak!

----------


## Romina

:Crying or Very sad:  i kod mene je slična situacija....a mjere su mi tvoje puta dva

----------


## bucka

> .Trenutne dimenzije su mi 95/65/90.


uh,sto bi ja dala za tvoje dimenzije!!
ja se od straha sto cu vidjeti nisam vagala ni mjerila vec mjesecima!!

----------


## spooky

Ja nemam feeling da me MM ne želi -upravo suprotno, a to i naveliko pokazuje, ali ja se još uvijek zabrinuto gledam u ogledalo jer se meni ne sviđa moj izgled

----------


## cekana

> ali ja se još uvijek zabrinuto gledam u ogledalo jer se meni ne sviđa moj izgled


A, šta misliš, kome se sviđa izgled dojilje okruglice u ogledalu  :Mad:  
Znaš šta pomaže? Probajte se u ogledalu uvijek gledati s bebom u naručju  :Saint:

----------


## Mirta30

> A, šta misliš, kome se sviđa izgled dojilje okruglice u ogledalu


a posebni štih daju i jastučići koji vire iz grudnjaka :/

----------


## Shiny

[quote="Gago"]
Imate li ponekad osjećaj da niste poželjne svom mužu više??

Same here! Ubija me taj osjećaj a nikako da s MM porazgovaram o tome...Razumijem da sad imamo manje vremena, umorni smo, bla, bla...i nije da sam ni ja nešto ludo inicijativna ali...nekako kao da očekujem stalno njega da prvi počne...pa nikako da dočekam
 :Laughing:   A šta ću, moram se smijati...uf...al'da me muči, muči me...

----------


## cekana

Draga, možda ti samo nisi poželjna sama sebi, a on je pristojan pa ne želi navaljivati... kad jednom krenete bit će to opet super, vjeruj!

Doduše ja baš nisam primjer jer je MM luđi poslije ovog poroda za mnom deset puta više nego prije... ali znam da kad jednom staneš i puno vremena prođe od odnosa onda je i želja sve manja i manja

----------


## Kejt

> Draga, možda ti samo nisi poželjna sama sebi, a on je pristojan pa ne želi navaljivati... kad jednom krenete bit će to opet super, vjeruj!
> 
> Doduše ja baš nisam primjer jer je MM luđi poslije ovog poroda za mnom deset puta više nego prije... ali znam da kad jednom staneš i puno vremena prođe od odnosa onda je i želja sve manja i manja


potpisujem 
m isto 'navaljuje'
ja sam imala fazu kad mi se i nije baš dalo, ali kad smo krenuli ...

----------


## Shiny

E pa u tome je štos. Što manje seksa manja je i želja a ja bi htjela da se konačno zalaufamo! Ne znam, nije da sama sebi nisam poželjna, imam dovoljno samopouzdanja , he, he...ma ne znam, jednostavno smo se umrtvili, k'o da smo u braku 30 godina!

----------


## Kejt

meni je pomoglo kad sam se odlučila zezat; bila sam se sva nešto uozbiljila i bila sam baš bezveze i onda neki klik došao sam od sebe i sad se samo 'zezamo'

----------


## Shiny

E pa i to što kažeš. Malo zezanja neće škoditi! Možda čak večeras probam pa vam javim rezultate  :Wink:

----------


## Kejt

go, shiny, go

----------


## kvulas

Zene moje, evo i mene i nemogu se bas pohvalit seksualnim zivotom no ajmo po redu;5 6 7,8,9 misec doktor zabrani bilo kakve oblike seksa ...uh uh uh..
Bebac se rodio 17.12 a to znaci da se nismo ni pipnuli od OSMOG MISECA- znate li vi kad je to bilo zaboga pa to je lito!!!!
I od poroda jos uvik nista , sad cete pitat zasto a ja iskreno neznam znam samo da sam poluluda vise i da sam probala muza zainteresirat na sve moguce nacine ali.....
Prvo sam probala sve okrenit na salu , pa sam ga probala hvatat za guzu i razne druge djelove 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:    onako u prolazu i onda sam konacno odlucila s njim ozbiljno razgovarat a on se samo onako glupasto smijuljija ..... i nista konkretno nije reka UPOOOMOOOC sta da radim???????
Prosto mi je neugodno ovo poslat ali moram jer neznam sta da radim , jos malo i pocet cemo zivit kao dva cimera  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sirius

Kako se izdržali tako dugo bez bilo kakvog oblika sexa?! :? Mislim da se jadnik boji da ti i sada fizički ne našteti.Predlažem ti da mu uz jutarnju kavicu neobavezno i obiljno spomeneš da više nema nikakvih prepreka za fizički kontakt,te odmah predloži akciju večeras! :D

----------


## Vodenjak

Ah, da se i ja pridružim. Kako netko reče, sex, što je to? Zadnji put ne sjećam se, bilo je to tako davno... Imali smo (šmrc, šmrc) prekrasan sexualni život, ali nam je pred kraj trudnoće zabranjen, dočekali smo da rodim, sad smo spremni oboje, a problem je carski :/ . Jel netko pokušao poslije carskog tako brzo vratiti svoj sexualni život? Evo nama su 3 tjedna od poroda, a strah nas je onih unutarnjih končića, pogotovo što je netko lupio da je unutra trebalo zašiti 16 slojeva...

----------


## Darijae

eheheh meni se još ćini da me bole punti unutra šta sam popucala ...ali šta da radim stisnem zube prvi tren a posli bude  :D    :Wink:   a šta se tiće privlačnosti ja sama sebi možda nisam privlačna jer se nemopgu opustit skroz uvik mislim kako nemogu skinit grudnjak kako mi jastučići letaju ehh al MM to baš i ne smeta čini mi se on bi svaku večer u akciju   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kejt

> eheheh meni se još ćini da me bole punti unutra šta sam popucala ...ali šta da radim stisnem zube prvi tren a posli bude  :D 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baš to
> 
> 
> a šta se tiće privlačnosti ja sama sebi možda nisam privlačna jer se nemopgu opustit skroz uvik mislim kako nemogu skinit grudnjak kako mi jastučići letaju ehh al MM to baš i ne smeta čini mi se on bi svaku večer u akciju


i opet - baš to

----------


## spooky

Mi se vraćamo u normalu i jedina stvar koja brine je kontracepcija! Koju vrstu izabrati?

----------


## Arijana

Meni su prezervativi jedina opcija 8)

----------


## spooky

> Meni su prezervativi jedina opcija 8)


Uh, ja ih mrzim.

----------


## Darijae

A šta da koristiš osim prezervativa dok dojiš ....

----------


## šefika

Evo ja sinoć napala MM,naravno kog drugog.Počelo je mojim maltretiranjem njega,jesam li mu još uvijek lijepa ,privlačna,bla,bla bla...
Pa mi je on fino pokazo koliko sam mu "draga"!
I bilo je  :shock: !
Mislim da sam riješila problem! 8)

----------


## spooky

8)

----------


## ninaXY

> dočekali smo da rodim, sad smo spremni oboje, a problem je carski :/ . Jel netko pokušao poslije carskog tako brzo vratiti svoj sexualni život? Evo nama su 3 tjedna od poroda, a strah nas je onih unutarnjih končića, pogotovo što je netko lupio da je unutra trebalo zašiti 16 slojeva...


Pa, nama nitko nije rekao da moramo nakon carskog apstinirati, pa smo mi čim su meni izvadili konac pokušali. Ako ćemo iskreno, ja sam napala MM-a, on se jadan bojao, čak se kao i branio, ali ja sam bila uporna   :Embarassed:  Nakon 2 mjeseca sam bila na pregledu i sve OK, doktor nije imao nikakvih primjedbi da smo nešto "pokvarili"   :Wink:

----------


## Vodenjak

Oops, we did it again   :Grin:   Nakon tko zna koliko vremena...
P.S. ninaXY sad vidim poruku, a kako vidiš nismo mogli dočekati da nam netko da zeleno svjetlo da mi ništa neće biti

----------


## spooky

Nisam čekala zeleno svjetlo niti prvi niti drugi put.  :Razz:

----------


## anek

> Nisam čekala zeleno svjetlo niti prvi niti drugi put.


ko o čemu spooky opet o sexu, svaki put kad stigneš na forum, eto te tu  8)

----------


## ms. ivy

natječe se sa snorki tko će prije do blizanaca   :Wink:

----------


## spooky

Pa to mi je sad jako aktualno  :Grin:  Možete si mislit nakon mjeseci i mjeseci apstinencije ( iz raznih razloga ) kak sad to izgleda...

----------


## sirius

> Pa to mi je sad jako aktualno  Možete si mislit nakon mjeseci i mjeseci apstinencije ( iz raznih razloga ) kak sad to izgleda...


 Vjerojatno kratko! Ali uvijek postoji repriza. 8)

----------


## Heliona

Mi još nismo.   :Sad:   Prošla su dva mjeseca. Ja bih ali ... . Valjda čeka da ga napadnem. Prošli put smo nešto kao probali, ali me je bilo strah.

Btw, čudim se kako Damir    :Wink:  ništa ne komentira.

Da slučajno naši muževi pišu ovako o nama, mislim da bi se gadno naljutile!

----------


## cekana

Ja se tu negdje hvalila, kako diiivno... a sad  :Crying or Very sad:  boli, jel suhoća ili infekcija... šmrc...

----------


## Barbara1

Mi pokušali sinoć.
I ostalo samo na pokušaju,već imam dojam da smo kao brat i sestra.
Ubi me suhoća u pojam,a Gynaicol ništa ne pomaže,a joooooooj!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## spooky

Ja na svu sreću nemam problema sa suhoćom, ali zato svako malo curim  :Mad:  .

----------


## buca

mi probali 3-4tj. nakon poroda.meni je bilo užasno , ko prvi put..
a onda ni želje niotkud, stalno se nešto izvlačim..a MD me želi svaki dan
sad se želja vratila, ali mene još uvijek to boli, pogotovo ako smo malo žešći
kad se malo ufuramo super je, al poslije stvarno boli, ko prvi dan nakon poroda
pa mislim, stvarno mi je dosta  :Mad:  
kad to uopće prestane boljeti?

----------


## Irenica

Prvi pokušaj točno 3 tjedna nakon poroda, čim su konci poispadali. od tada do danas skoro 3 mjeseca nakon poroda skoro svaki dan  :D. Boljelo je na početku, ali kako to oboje volimo raditi, a moj je muž sad još i više napaljen, brzo se normaliziralo, a i bolje je nego prije poroda, bolje je nego ikad! :D

----------


## Nitica

> od tada do danas skoro 3 mjeseca nakon poroda skoro svaki dan.


Svaka čast! :D

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, kad se može najranije, a da nije opasno? Ja imam luđačku želju, a prošlo je samo 11 dana...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mirta30

> Irenica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> od tada do danas skoro 3 mjeseca nakon poroda skoro svaki dan.
> 
> 
> Svaka čast! :D


 :shock: 
 8)

----------


## Romina

> Nitica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Irenica prvotno napisa
> ...


 :shock:  :D

----------


## apricot

LR, skinula si MOSTARKIN rekord: kod nje je, mislim, bilo 12 dana.
(kad je postavila pitanje... za realizaciju ne znam).

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma ja samo imam luđačku želju...Ali nikad se ne bih usudila tako rano.
No ipak, 6 tjedana mi zvuči stravično dugo...Jel 3 tjedna ok ili će mi tuš opet postati najbolji prijatelj?

----------


## cekana

Ma draga, ti ćeš najbolje znati kad je vrijeme... ne može ti nitko ništa savjetovati... Ja sam isto ludila od prve sekunde, osobito zato što smo i u trudnoći do kraja uživali... Kad mi je prestalo krvarenje, onda sam se osjećala spremna   :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja sam krvarila samo tjedan dana - nisam rezana i imala sam kiretažu nakon poroda (ostao mi je dio posteljice), pa lohije nisam niti imala. Uloške sam nosila još 3 dana reda radi, ali zadnja 2 dana ih ne nosim, sve je kao i prije. Da se ravnam prema tome, mogla bih reći da sam spremna. U glavi sam svakako spremna. No, ipak, bojim se da bi si mogla naštetiti, ipak je maternica još u fazi stezanja...Da ne pričam kako se MD boji i neće ni čuti da počnemo tako rano (a ima želju isto kao i ja, pa se izbjegavamo grliti i ljubiti jer znamo da bi stvari otišle kvragu...).

----------


## cekana

Uffa... zbog kiretaže bi mogla ipak pričekati, ali... ne mojte se izbjegavati, pa ima i drugih načina vođenja ljubavi  :Razz:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma ima, ima...Ali ja čeznem samo za jednim.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Bolje da ne razrađujem više temu, napaljena sam kao krdo bizona.

----------


## cekana

:D to je baš super!!! Uživaj u svojoj mrvici i TD - u...

----------


## apricot

Luna, pripazi na kontracepciju: trudnoća je najizglednija baš u vrijeme dok se maternica ne vrati u svoje "realno" stanje.

----------


## dolega

> Ma ja samo imam luđačku želju...Ali nikad se ne bih usudila tako rano.
> No ipak, 6 tjedana mi zvuči stravično dugo...Jel 3 tjedna ok ili će mi tuš opet postati najbolji prijatelj?


mi smo svaki put nakon tri tj.

----------


## macek

> .. napaljena sam kao krdo bizona.


  :Laughing:  
Al u stvari.. blago tebi..
Kak bi mm bio sretan da sam se ja tak osjećala..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Romina

i moj...a još da je bilo nakon tri tjedna.....  :Grin:

----------


## anek

....a meni je seks 10 dana nakon poroda bio "zadnja rupa na svirali", toliko sam bila prezaljubljena i opčinjena bebicom i svime oko njega, osjećala sam se predivno, prelijepo, prepuna emocija..ali nekako...aseksualno, jednostavno tada mi je seks bio u nekoj drugoj galaksiji, unatoč svoj ljubavi i nježnosti koju sam osjećala prema MM-u   :Heart: 
nakon jedno mjesec dana stvari su krenule...   :Grin:  

...ali znam jako puno žena kojima je trebalo puno, puno duže da im se ponovno probudi sexualnost i želja nakon poroda; sve je to normalno i ovisi o osobi..a vjerojatno i o tome kako je protekao porod i sam oporavak nakon.

----------


## Romina

anek slažem se sa ovim što si rekla da ovisi o porodu i oporavku......ja sam u bolnici bila tri tjedna,a onda sam dva mjeseca nakon toga morala dva puta na dan bit u bolnici tako da mi je vođenje ljubavi bila zadnja stvar,a strah od svega me popustio tek nedavno :/

----------


## macek

anek, slažem se potpuno s tobom.. tak sam se i ja osjećala, samo puuno duže od mjesec dana.. uf, sram me reći kolko..  :Razz:  

i također mislim da lijep prirodan porod može osnažiti ženu kao malo što, a samim time pozitivno utjecati na seksualnost..

----------


## Mirta30

anek   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonnya

Evo i mene ovdje. Mi probali nekidan, boli ko' sam vrag. Ali kaže ginekolog da ta suhoća i neelastićnost traju obično 2 mjeseca, što je uskoro. Pa živimo u nadi!!!  8)

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mi smo se suzdržali dok nije prošlo mjesec dana od poroda i onda jurišššššš!! Bilo je jako lijepo, osim što me bilo malo frka da uđe do kraja. Drugi put je već bilo kao prije, a sad je još bolje nego prije. :D

----------


## snoopygirl

Ja sam previše umorna, a kad imam volju, sve krene onda sam ja od straha sva napneta, nemogu se opustit...na porodu su me pošteno izmrcvarili sad ne podnosim da me se dira dole, sva utrnem, i kad se tuširan, oprezna sam ko da će me sad sad onako krvnički zabolit. Uf kad će to proć....A trebam na pregled kod ginića a neznam ko će stat na onaj stol....

----------


## Sonnya

I nama evo drugi put sve ko' prije!!!   :Smile:  
Samo kad mi je dragi onako sav raznježen rekao da će mi jednom napraviti još jednu bebicu, sva sam protrnula - ne koristimo baš neku pretjeranu kontracepciju, osim one prirodne, a rodila sam na carski pa ne smijem ostati trudna još najmanje 6 mjeseci.

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:Sad:   meni je poslije poroda još bilo do seksa, ali u zadnjih 4 mjeseca- NITI MALO! Užas. niš me ne pali, ne zanima me uopće, kao da sam luda. MM je u komi, veli da se više neće ni truditi jer svaki put ga odbijem, da i on ima granicu!  :Crying or Very sad:  
Strah me da me ne prevari, a opet ne mogu to "obaviti" samo za njega. Htjela bih da je sve ko prije (i po 6 puta dnevno  :Embarassed:  )
Ali ja se cijeli dan mazim s Maksićem i grlim ga i nekako sam ispunila kvotu maženja i mm mi je "nepotreban" za to.
Zvući bez veze, ali tak je! Nemamo love, u obavezam sam do grla, prodajemo stan, gradimo kuću, bavim se djetetom, kućom, starcima sve radim kaj treba i NE MOGU se opustiti!

----------


## aleta

Danijela, daj si vremena. i razgovaraj s mužem. sigurna sam da će shvatiti kad mu ovo sve pobrojiš. i meni je tako bilo kao tebi. (osim onog dijela sa šest puta dnevno   :Razz:  ).

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Cure, kad se može najranije, a da nije opasno? Ja imam luđačku želju, a prošlo je samo 11 dana...


A ja mislila da sam ja jedina!   :Laughing:  Jos prekjucer sam bila skroz luda... i unatoc vlastitoj kreativnosti visoke razine nista pametno nisam smislila. Uzivala sam u tome da bar njega "razveselim"... a za pravu stvar cu pricekati. Joooj, stvarno jedva cekam. Gledam svog sexy muza i slinim....

Nego, sto stvarno sa tim unutarnjim malim savicima? Oni sporije zarastaju?

----------


## keisha

Ja sam imala sex poslije prvog ginekoloskog pregleda, mislim da je neophodno prvo obaviti pregled 8 tjedana poslije poroda, i ako je sve ok, mozes uzivati sa svojim muzem. Ja sam poslije pregleda imala sex, bilo je speriska!!!!!

----------


## STRUDLIC

> jako me zanima kad ste prvi put imale odnose nakon poroda. :D    :D


na moj ročkas, 20.04. znači ni mj dana nakon poroda  :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ha.. evo prije koji dan isli mi samo "isprobati" znaci oko 4,5 tjedana nakon.... uuh, dobro smo isprobali! Ma super je bilo. Cini mi se da sam nesto uza nego ranije.. ali dobro, to bar nije problem... ali nakon me malo boljelo iako je prilicno kratko trajalo.. ..  :Embarassed:  
Ipak, unatoc tome, jos nekako ne osjecam da bas mozemo onak "zivotinjski" ... a jedva cekam da sredim svoje tijelo da sama sebi budem vise sexy... 
Muz je odusevljen grudima... sad ih napokon imam.. hehe... bar nesto.

----------


## Tami25

Mi smo jučer imali vatreno krštenje, 4 tjedna nakon poroda. Za svaki slučaj, namazali smo malo maslinovog ulja   :Laughing:   super djeluje! Malo bilo nelagodno na početku, a poslije - mrak!!! :D

----------


## Serpentina

Mi probali tri tjedna nakon poroda (evo za dva sata mjesec dana, kad se sjetim što sam proživljavala u ovim trenucima... brrr).
Imam osjećaj kao da imam neku pregradu unutra, ali prstići dobro djeluju (redovno boli boli ali smo uspjeli, 9 vanjskih i svi unutarnji šavovi su izdržali)
Ali mi nije jasno što to zateže, kao da mi konac stoji unutra, a on ga ne može naći  :?  :?

----------


## Serpentina

Mi probali tri tjedna nakon poroda (evo za dva sata mjesec dana, kad se sjetim što sam proživljavala u ovim trenucima... brrr).
Imam osjećaj kao da imam neku pregradu unutra, ali prstići dobro djeluju (redovno boli boli ali smo uspjeli, 9 vanjskih i svi unutarnji šavovi su izdržali)
Ali mi nije jasno što to zateže, kao da mi konac stoji unutra, a on ga ne može naći  :?  :?

----------


## tatek

Podigao sam vam taj prastari kultni topik o seksu nakon poroda, stoji vam na "Zdravlje odraslih".   :Wink:

----------

